# Fluval edge stocking ?



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys had to get rid of my aquarium as i simply didnt have the room for it. So basically now im getting a Fluval edge tank for free from someone. I was thinking about just having a single nice red betta in it. Anyone else got any other suggestions ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## deanoce (Dec 6, 2009)

Im not sure a Betta would be the best fish to put in an Edge, Bettas need air, and a tank where there is only a tiny hole for him to breathe in wouldn't be the best idea, A few neons or cardinals would be a better option. I've heard that the light which comes stock isn't good for growing plants, but if you dont plan on having a planted aquarium then the fish will be fine with the stock light. Other than that I haven't heard of any problems with it. (I haven't owned an Edge before, so I cant tell you first hand)
Best of luck, and good job on the free tank :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeh noticed the guy before me was having problems with the plants dying. . . Aw thats rubbish was kinda hoping for a single betta  Are cherry shrimps ok in these ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Youtube it, seen Beta's in fluval edge's on there. Look quite happy coming up to the hole as required to breathe, not gasping or panicking, seem to be aware of where the hole is.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

deanoce said:


> Im not sure a Betta would be the best fish to put in an Edge, Bettas need air, and a tank where there is only a tiny hole for him to breathe in wouldn't be the best idea, A few neons or cardinals would be a better option. I've heard that the light which comes stock isn't good for growing plants, but if you dont plan on having a planted aquarium then the fish will be fine with the stock light. Other than that I haven't heard of any problems with it. (I haven't owned an Edge before, so I cant tell you first hand)
> Best of luck, and good job on the free tank :2thumb:


 
there isnt just a tiny hole - also just put slightly less water in and the whole surface area can be available


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

1 issue if you put less water in, it will totally spoil the theme and style of the edge.

i would go for a pair of occ clowns. some say their not sutable but i think their well suited just search marine fluval edge and nearly them all have a pair of occ clowns its your choice thought. : victory:


----------



## deanoce (Dec 6, 2009)

Some cherry shrimp would be just fine in that tank. As for the Betta, I have never owned a fluval edge so it would be good to ask someone with a first hand experience with a Betta in one. I have heard that Bettas aren't best suited to an edge and I could imagine when trying to get air from the surface and it turns out to be glass could be stressful for it.
Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

berry1 said:


> 1 issue if you put less water in, it will totally spoil the theme and style of the edge.
> 
> i would go for a pair of occ clowns. some say their not sutable but i think their well suited just search marine fluval edge and nearly them all have a pair of occ clowns its your choice thought. : victory:


doesnt harm the way mine looks at all


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

gurnster75 said:


> Youtube it, seen Beta's in fluval edge's on there. Look quite happy coming up to the hole as required to breathe, not gasping or panicking, seem to be aware of where the hole is.


Yeah, i dont agree with this. Just because the fish is managing does not mean that its doing well!
Perhaps drop the water level an inch or two.
I think Cherry shrimp would be ok in here, maybe add an air line?
A small group of white clouds would also be ok.
It should be possible to grow live plants, but difficult to do much pruning etc. Maybe some Java fern on wood could work. People have also created great aquascapes just using moss on wood.


----------



## deanoce (Dec 6, 2009)

If you are planning on growing plants, it might be a good idea to replace the bulb. Also a good, ridiculously easy to keep, slow growing plant which would be perfect for that tank would be a Dwarf Anubias. Have a few of them scattered around the tank, maybe planted on some drift wood or bogwood would look amazing in the Edge


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigpig said:


> Yeah, i dont agree with this. Just because the fish is managing does not mean that its doing well!
> Perhaps drop the water level an inch or two.
> I think Cherry shrimp would be ok in here, maybe add an air line?
> A small group of white clouds would also be ok.
> It should be possible to grow live plants, but difficult to do much pruning etc. Maybe some Java fern on wood could work. People have also created great aquascapes just using moss on wood.


 

My clowns have been doing great for 12 months they have grown from half an inch to nearly 1.5" so doing well in my eyes.

Admitedly when they get over 3" i will upgrade them.

Cool if the tank still looks sweet with the water under the water level go for it im just saying it didnt work for me because the theme of the edge is not seeing the water level so if your going to fill it under the water level you may as well get a cheap normal tank.

Just my opinion any way. :no1:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Any of 1000 tropical fish species would be great :lol2:
Ive never tried an edge but i would love to give it a try as a nano reef with some crabs/shrimps/gobies and coral but only if u have the passion and time as it could be (actually is) more difficult than a freshwater and needs alot more attention, however, a small shoal of guppies or neons would do great in there :2thumb:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

True thought if you want to grow some plants get 2 led white strips off ebay and silicone them into your edges lid or zip tie them to your light arm in the edge. :whistling2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

abadi said:


> Any of 1000 tropical fish species would be great :lol2:
> Ive never tried an edge but i would love to give it a try as a nano reef with some crabs/shrimps/gobies and coral but only if u have the passion and time as it could be (actually is) more difficult than a freshwater and needs alot more attention, however, a small shoal of guppies or neons would do great in there :2thumb:


 
You have exactly the same ideas that i had then i put them into action.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> You have exactly the same ideas that i had then i put them into action.


Fluval Edges are known to be used as nano reefs, your right, however what i meant a (reef tank) is a completely natural tank with live rock, live sand, corals, and other invertebrates, not as what you mean ''saltwater'' (fish only with artificial decorations)


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

abadi said:


> Fluval Edges are known to be used as nano reefs, your right, however what i meant a (reef tank) is a completely natural tank with live rock, live sand, corals, and other invertebrates, not as what you mean ''saltwater'' (fish only with artificial decorations)


 
Errr! mate i have a fully natural edge im going to make a thread check it out soon


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Errr! mate i have a fully natural edge im going to make a thread check it out soon


it is good to here if you have switch to live sand and live rock, looking forward of seeing pics :2thumb:


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

bigpig said:


> Yeah, i dont agree with this. Just because the fish is managing does not mean that its doing well!


I don't agree with this, just because you think the fish is "managing" doesn't mean the fish isn't doing well. If it's active, alert, bright and not showing any signs of distress when surfacing then why think anything different. I'm not wanting to cause an argument but if the evidence is there then why question it?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

gurnster75 said:


> I don't agree with this, just because you think the fish is "managing" doesn't mean the fish isn't doing well. If it's active, alert, bright and not showing any signs of distress when surfacing then why think anything different. I'm not wanting to cause an argument but if the evidence is there then why question it?


You could use a goldfish in a bowl as evidence... they seem healthy, alert & bright to ignorant owners but they certainly aren't thriving!


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> You could use a goldfish in a bowl as evidence... they seem healthy, alert & bright to ignorant owners but they certainly aren't thriving!


You could say that about any fish in a tank, who says the fish are thriving, 12 tetra's in 120 litre tank, they're not going to tell you they're happy. At the end of the day they would all be better off in the wild, it's all down to trial and error and of cause there are a lot of different opinions as to what is acceptable for different fish. But ultimately the fish aren't going to tell you.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

gurnster75 said:


> You could say that about any fish in a tank, who says the fish are thriving, 12 tetra's in 120 litre tank, they're not going to tell you they're happy. At the end of the day they would all be better off in the wild, it's all down to trial and error and of cause there are a lot of different opinions as to what is acceptable for different fish. But ultimately the fish aren't going to tell you.


No tank will ever substitute the wild, but common sense says that 120l is perfectly adequate for 12 tetras. I really don't believe that there should be much trial or error these days in fishkeeping. If we know that x works, but y doesn't we shouldn't try xy.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Common sense does take over, and yes there should be no need for trial and error these days, you're right. I'm just trying to say, is a 23 litre tank big enough for a single Betta - General opinion - Yes. The only doubt is the opening on a Fluval Edge, is it adequate, there are different opinions on this. Some people have tried this out, as it's a new tank concept, I've seen on Youtube Betta's (in my opinion) casually coming to the hole to breath. So why is there questions as to whether the fish is thriving. The tanks big enough, heated, filtered and the Betta comes to the hole to breath so why is it just managing?


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

gurnster75 said:


> Common sense does take over, and yes there should be no need for trial and error these days, you're right. I'm just trying to say, is a 23 litre tank big enough for a single Betta - General opinion - Yes. The only doubt is the opening on a Fluval Edge, is it adequate, there are different opinions on this. Some people have tried this out, as it's a new tank concept, I've seen on Youtube Betta's (in my opinion) casually coming to the hole to breath. So why is there questions as to whether the fish is thriving. The tanks big enough, heated, filtered and the Betta comes to the hole to breath so why is it just managing?


IMO if the fish is having to find a hole to breathe then it does not seem an ideal set up.
Perhaps the fish might be ok, but why take the risk? Why not try to replacate the fishes natural enviroment as much as possible. I.E. bettas come up to breathe, give them a decent amount/unrestricted amount of surface area to do so.
There are too many people who ignore the needs of the animal just so they can do what they want!
Of course sometimes you can get away with this, but it doesnt mean that its right! Just because the fish does not die, does not mean that you are keeping it right.
On a forum like this we should always strive for 'best practice' rather than what we can get away with.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Come on realy this is a rediculous debate. A bettas perfectly fine in an edge so is a pair of occ clowns.

A betta will learn where the breathing hole is and they will simply swim over to it when they need oxygen = no big deal.

Realy people now are too fussy like alot dissagreed with my edge as a marine nano because i have 2 clowns in it. For god sake think 2 1.5" fish in a 16" tank whats the problem. 

(I even got a pm on MFK from abadi on here telling me how hippo i had been when he had 7 goldfish in a 10g or something similar.)

Simple clowns, small tetras, bettas and other small community fish are fine for edges.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

And how the frig would you now if your fish is happy like already said *12 small tetras in a 120l* could be very stressed because of the huge amount of space and such a small shoal of them. 


All i now is my clowns have done very well in my edge their colours are great, feeding great, growing rapidly ect so how much more info would some of yous need to belive the clowns are thriving.

No offence *hippy* but a goldfish is very different than marine species if marine species aint thriving they wont feed loose coloure dramaticaly and most would die from stress.


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

berry1 If with the Fluval Edge, the water is filled right up to the top glass, this might well change to pressure in the water.
Bettas do not usually live completley boxed in an all sides with a small breathing area.
How much stress will the fish be under every time it hits a hard surface were it was expecting to find air? 
Perhaps It will learn where the air hole is, but why should it have to?
I repeat my earlier point, why not just advocate best practice???


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

bigpig said:


> berry1 If with the Fluval Edge, the water is filled right up to the top glass, this might well change to pressure in the water.
> Bettas do not usually live completley boxed in an all sides with a small breathing area.
> How much stress will the fish be under every time it hits a hard surface were it was expecting to find air?
> Perhaps It will learn where the air hole is, but why should it have to?
> I repeat my earlier point, why not just advocate best practice???


There will be no real difference to water pressure as there is still a gap to the atmosphere.

Also, surely the small opening with an otherwise clear ceiling would be like an ice hole, something fish have to deal with (admitably not Bettas). For once here I may be inclined to agree with Berry1 (who, on a side note, really needs to sort his attitude out, and learn how to use a frikking spell checker) and would offer to suggest that fish are in fact intelligent animals who have differing personalities and are capable of at least learning simple tasks in a short time, if not capable of active problem solving and therefore having an area that they cannot get air from and an area they can won't cause them a lot of issue.

Also worth pointing out is that the refractive index of glass is different to air, so to a fish in the tank, the glass looks like *not air/open water* and will be fairly easy to distinguish between.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

bigpig said:


> How much stress will the fish be under every time it hits a hard surface were it was expecting to find air?
> 
> 
> > Probably the same as any fish in a tank as it hits the side of the tank, until they get used to their surroundings.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for all the help guys. The guy who had the edge before me had a female betta in it and it seemed to be doing well.


----------

